# Pre-rolled coils



## n00b13 (22/11/15)

Hi. Does anyone stock pre-rolled coils for the subtank mini in +- 1 Ohm? Found a few 0.5 Ohms, but prefer 1-1.3 ohm coils



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (23/11/15)

Bump... Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Bump... Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure if this will do @n00b13 
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/tank-spares-and-accessories/products/kangertech-occ-coils

The drop down menu allows you to select 0.5 and 1.5

Paging @KieranD 

Maybe he can bring them to the vape meet if you are joining us


----------



## n00b13 (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Not sure if this will do @n00b13
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/tank-spares-and-accessories/products/kangertech-occ-coils
> 
> The drop down menu allows you to select 0.5 and 1.5
> ...


No those are quite easy to find, what I am actually looking for is pre made coils for the RBA. I can only find them in 0.5 (found 2 retailers so far).

http://eciggies.co.za/20-Pre-Rolled-Coils-with-organic-cotton-0.5ohm ?search=pre rolled

I have done 2x rewicks on eGo one last night which was really easy. My 1.2 Ohm OCC does not have a lot of life left, so I would like to switch to the RBA, but I am not into sub-ohming (yet), nor rebuilding. Would be easier to just pop in a new coil for now, before I spend another R1k on coiling kits and meters... budget needs to recover first.

This is perfect and dirt cheap, but I cannot wait until January 
https://www.fasttech.com/product/2210204

Won't be able to make the meet unfortunately.


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Ah, sorry @n00b13 

But dont worry, you dont need R1k on coiling kits etc

All you need is some 28g wire and a screwdriver or mandrel thats about 2mm in diameter. Those little blue screwdrivers that come with many of the vape devices are about 2mm. Then wind it around about 7 times and you will make a coil thats about 1.3 ohms. It really is easy peasy. I think a roll of wire is aboit a hindred bucks or so. You can make plenty coils with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, sorry @n00b13
> 
> But dont worry, you dont need R1k on coiling kits etc
> 
> All you need is some 28g wire and a screwdriver or mandrel thats about 2mm in diameter. Those little blue screwdrivers that come with many of the vape devices are about 2mm. Then wind it around about 7 times and you will make a coil thats about 1.3 ohms. It really is easy peasy. I think a roll of wire is aboit a hindred bucks or so. You can make plenty coils with that



Is _about 7 turns_ good enough? In my very little research, most people really hammered on the importance of an ohm-meter to check resistance before using any home-made coil.


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

If you don't have an ohm meter on your mod, then yes, you should get one
But I think it will be a worthy investment. Not all that expensive and you will make lots of coils in no time

7 wraps of 28g wire on 2mm should give you about 1.3 ohms give or take 0.1 ohms.

But yes, the ohm meter is important to check for shorts before you vape on a device that doesnt have short circuit protection. Not sure if the egoOne has that feature.


----------



## n00b13 (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> If you don't have an ohm meter on your mod, then yes, you should get one
> But I think it will be a worthy investment. Not all that expensive and you will make lots of coils in no time
> 
> 7 wraps of 28g wire on 2mm should give you about 1.3 ohms give or take 0.1 ohms.
> ...


Thank you @Silver. Decided to give it a shot (well somewhat)... I took the extra coil supplied with the Subtank Mini RBA Deck, instead of trimming the ends, I gave it an extra turn on each side. 
Did not consider this, but the eVic Mini actually provides Ohm readings, so no need to buy that either. Only managed to get it to 0.74 Ohm 

The Kanger RBA is much trickier to wick than the eGo CLR. 

I still prefer the 1Ohm range, but this will suffice until I get some Kanthal.

Evic fortunately has short circuit protection (which already saved my butt).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Thank you @Silver. Decided to give it a shot (well somewhat)... I took the extra coil supplied with the Subtank Mini RBA Deck, instead of trimming the ends, I gave it an extra turn on each side.
> Did not consider this, but the eVic Mini actually provides Ohm readings, so no need to buy that either. Only managed to get it to 0.74 Ohm
> 
> The Kanger RBA is much trickier to wick than the eGo CLR.
> ...



Great stuff @n00b13 
I assume that coil supplied with the subtank Mini RBA uses quite thick wire. To be above 1 ohm, you will need 28g wire. Glad to hear you have the Evic with built in ohm reader and short circuit protection. All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (14/12/15)

Thanks to @LingoGray, I found these http://eciggies.co.za/RDA-RBA-RTA/UD-Pre-Rolled-26ga-Kanthal-1.2ohm-X10

But the coil seems to have a very slow ramp-up time. Noticed this when dry-burning already. 

At first, after firing for about 2 seconds, eVic Mini would complain about a short-circuit, which I could find no evidence of. I made the ends of the coil 'neater' and it was fine, but it only starts 'hissing' after firing for > 1 second. 

Also, my new juice tasted fantastic with the OCC coil, but makes me cough a lot on RBA. UD wire and cotton
Coil runs at 1.22ohm, vaping at 15-20W

Any advice would be appreciated








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (14/12/15)

where about are you during the day buddy ?

perhaps i could pop in and help you out with some of those coils and wicking ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (14/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> where about are you during the day buddy ?
> 
> perhaps i could pop in and help you out with some of those coils and wicking ?


Is it seriously THAT bad? 

I'm in Randburg. Would appreciate some help if I don't come right. Is there something majorly obvious that I'm doing wrong? I know the wicking can improve. I've tried to 'wing it' without looking at some videos or guidance, but the coil seems pretty perfect to the untrained eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Hi @n00b13 
Have you tried upping the power?
What happens then?


----------



## n00b13 (14/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @n00b13
> Have you tried upping the power?
> What happens then?


Hi @Silver. Yes I have. It does make the ramp up time better, but it's a little strong on the lungs. Vaping 6MG (and just bought 100ml of VM4). Lowering nic might probably help, will have to try with some other 3mg juice to see if that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/12/15)

So I'm going to try to respond to all of the bits I'm picking up in your previous posts. 

1stly : congrats on building your 1st coil !!! Wehoo!!

Long ramp up times > this means there is too much wire for your current power setting . Either change to a thinner wire, less wraps or increase the power. 

Evic shorting > any regulated mod that has a short message cannot be ignored! Either the coil is touching the posts, or the chimney (the legs could stick out past the deck screws) or something is not lekker. "Neatening" resolving this problem means the coil was touching somewhere 

The coughing could be wicking related . 

General coil observation: the id is a bit too big and wick needs some minor attention.


----------



## n00b13 (14/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So I'm going to try to respond to all of the bits I'm picking up in your previous posts.
> 
> 1stly : congrats on building your 1st coil !!! Wehoo!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Shaun. 
I didn't exactly 'build' it, I cheated a little by buying built coils.  
I will slightly unwind the next coil to bring it closer to 1 ohm, and by my estimates, 20W should have an acceptable ramp up time. 

The chimney wasn't installed at the time as I was dry-burning before wicking, and I still cannot figure out where it could have shorted. Your logic makes sense, and pretty much sums up my reasoning at the time. 
Will give it another shot tomorrow. Appreciate the detailed response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (14/12/15)

n00b13 said:


> Thank you Shaun.
> I didn't exactly 'build' it, I cheated a little by buying built coils.
> I will slightly unwind the next coil to bring it closer to 1 ohm, and by my estimates, 20W should have an acceptable ramp up time.
> 
> ...



You got a piece of resistance wire, installed it between the posts and now your vaping on it ! That's a build to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

